
Investors aren’t noticing Apple’s long, slow decline - CitizenTekk
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/investors-arent-noticing-apples-long-slow-decline-2019-10-29?mod=opinion
======
webninja
They notice:

-The share buybacks

-The dividend yield

-How it’s Warren Buffett’s largest position

-The exposure to China (for better or for worse)

-The compelling new iPhones

-Apple Credit Card

-AirPods

Etc.

But #1 and #2 are the most important in my opinion as an investor in Apple.
They effectively form a 9% net payout yield.

~~~
perl4ever
I saw a news article that said something about Buffett running Berkshire
Hathaway "for the foreseeable future". I mean, come on! He's 90! At this
point, you shouldn't draw any conclusions about anything from what BRK does.
Buffett has nothing whatsoever to lose or gain at this point.

